# Tri Tren 150 advice



## josh2788 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi guys

just looking for a bit of information about tri tren 150 like.

has any one run it on its own ?

if so what sides did you experience if any ?

Thanks.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

run it with test, iv ran it before and got decent gains off it, i was only on 300mg a week though and 1,200mg of t400, jabbed twice a week.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

im about to start running it at the end of the week at 300mg p/w, so not much help right now but mail me in a month and i'll update you if thatys any help then.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

i love tri-tren - last time I got horrid sides - but I figured it out this time...I had my test too high. Now I'm running the tren higher than test and feel great


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> i love tri-tren - last time I got horrid sides - but I figured it out this time...I had my test too high. Now I'm running the tren higher than test and feel great


Ehhhhh ?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> i love tri-tren - last time I got horrid sides - but I figured it out this time...I had my test too high. Now I'm running the tren higher than test and feel great


you sure your test isnt fake?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> No fella - but when i have my test higher I get horrible insomnia. Others have said the same before too....


Well I hope its not lol - random boners and horniness would suggest otherwise......... What brand test are u using at the moment fella?


----------



## hardstylehead (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry to jump on this thread but im about to start a tritren 200 and supertest 350 cycle, have been told to do 350 supertest a week and 400 tritest a week, always thought u had to run test higher but is that not the case?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> Well I hope its not lol - random boners and horniness would suggest otherwise......... What brand test are u using at the moment fella?


Med TechSolutions.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I've ran it at 1.5ml/eod along side Anavar 100mg/day and Proviron 100mg/day with great results... All ProChem!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

hardstylehead said:


> Sorry to jump on this thread but im about to start a tritren 200 and supertest 350 cycle, have been told to do 350 supertest a week and 400 tritest a week, always thought u had to run test higher but is that not the case?


Most people get on better with Tren higher than Test...


----------



## hardstylehead (Jun 1, 2011)

big ste said:


> Most people get on better with Tren higher than Test...


Can i mix the tritren an supertest together?

say mix 1ml tritren and .5ml supertest together an jab that twice a week?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

hardstylehead said:


> Can i mix the tritren an supertest together?
> 
> say mix 1ml tritren and .5ml supertest together an jab that twice a week?


Yer y not


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Will running Tbol say at a moderate dose of 60mg ed throughout a tri-tren cycle help with any possible issuses of low test (shutdown) I.e libido etc


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rav212 said:


> Will running Tbol say at a moderate dose of 60mg ed throughout a tri-tren cycle help with any possible issuses of low test (shutdown) I.e libido etc


Doubt it mate. Haven't u got any test to mix with the tren?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

big ste said:


> Most people get on better with Tren higher than Test...


I couldnt imagine running tren higher than my test, that would be a harsh cycle.


----------



## hardstylehead (Jun 1, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> I couldnt imagine running tren higher than my test, that would be a harsh cycle.


How would it be harsh if u dont mind me asking mate? Im stuck at what to run higher, the supertest 350 or tritren 200


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

hardstylehead said:


> How would it be harsh if u dont mind me asking mate? Im stuck at what to run higher, the supertest 350 or tritren 200


I think he's joking about the harsh bit mate. Have u not seen his cycle ATM lol


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> Doubt it mate. Haven't u got any test to mix with the tren?


No, can get some though but hearing of a lot of people getting acne with test so kind of wanted to stay clear. I would of thought 60mg of Tbol ed would produce/give you more testosterone output than your natural test production?? That's y I thought it would be a good idea to run it with the tren!

Also a lean gainer much like tren. What the heck may aswell chuck in 10mg of dbol a day with the tren and Tbol throughout the whole cycle aswell. Guessing that will give the Tbol a little more adrogens and keep sex drive up to.

So 300 tri tren a week

60mg Tbol ed

10 mg dbol ed (pre workout perhaps)


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm sure tbol will just shut u down more mate and make u feel more flat. I could b wrong but I'd just pop 250mg test in per week to keep u feeling good. The more experienced lads will b able to comment in a more knowledgeable respect than me though.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I thought the general consensus was to always run test higher than tren?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm bipolar (manic depressive) and I feel better on more tren than test. Guess everyone is different though.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i went a bit ... er , mental on it, ran to much . Tren hex is the one to watch for

Go with thren A


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> i went a bit ... er , mental on it, ran to much . Tren hex is the one to watch for
> 
> Go with thren A


Im on some great mood stabilising drugs so don't get too bad. Only down side is they slow ur metabolism down, cause diabetes and weight gain. So gotta bust my ass in the gym


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> Im on some great mood stabilising drugs so don't get too bad. Only down side is they slow ur metabolism down, cause diabetes and weight gain. So gotta bust my ass in the gym


What mood stabilisation drugs are you taking?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Seroquel and duloxetine mate


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Used Tri-Tren 150 at 300mg a week along with 800mg Test-400 a week.

Was my best/biggest cycle yet, ran it with Dbol and made 19lbs and lost 2% BF over 12 weeks. LOVED it.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

iElite said:


> Used Tri-Tren 150 at 300mg a week along with 800mg Test-400 a week.
> 
> Was my best/biggest cycle yet, ran it with Dbol and made 19lbs and lost 2% BF over 12 weeks. LOVED it.


Will be doing something very simmalar soon mate, what dose dbol didnubrun and for how many weeks? Also did u notice u lost a bit strength when u stopped the dbol???


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

*did u run


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I ran 30mg Dbol ED for 4 weeks.

And honestly, Not really, my cycle was just powering into top gains and full swing. I was so into it, that if I did, I certainly didn't notice.

From week 3 onward it gave such a great sense of well being, felt like I owned that gym.

Honestly was the best cycle I've ever done. But just try to remember the Dbol is to kickstart the cycle, or bridge into it. It just felt like it eased me into the gains.

Keep me updated when you start the cycle, like make a log or something. Your gonna love it. But yeh, let me know


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Yer i will do but I'm only going for 600mg test with 300mg tren a week and 30mg dbol ed.

What were ure noticeable sides? So I can be prepared lol and did u run hcg halfway-through/throughout all or none?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I didn't get any shut down or anything bad from it. Everyone I know thats taken it has 99% of the time always had the same 2-3 sides.

Insomnia - Constantly waking up, can't settle.

Night Sweats - Woke up in literally a puddle of sweat.

Out of breath - Whilst training heavy sets, have to sometimes stop, go outside to catch my breath. Real short of breath. Can get dizzy and disorientated.

Really nothing that isn't manageable. Have your PCT on hand and you'll smash through it. Looking forward your results.

Regretting not repeating the cycle atm.. Currently on Deca/Test/EQ/Dbol.. Not doing great on it, but only 2 weeks in. All in time i spose.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

What was ure pct protocol then mate?

And how much of ure gains did u keep after pct? U said u gained 19lb during.

One last question any acne from cycle lol?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> What was ure pct protocol then mate?
> 
> And how much of ure gains did u keep after pct? U said u gained 19lb during.
> 
> ...


 trenbolone = charge sheet,court appearance and possibly jail but you will be massive


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

shotgun said:


> trenbolone = charge sheet,court appearance and possibly jail but you will be massive


Already got all 4 of them points above mate lol

So don't know what that will mean for me lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> Seroquel and duloxetine mate


Cheers bud I'll have a reads up on those!


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

is tren really that harsh


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm just starting a cycle & did my third injection of tri 150 yesterday, barley sleeped a wink last night and have had to keep my mood in check a couple of times with the bird and the greasy forehead is coming but I wouldn't say it was unmanageable at all, just you notice the difference.

A very good compound as long as you can keep a focus.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

shotgun said:


> trenbolone = charge sheet,court appearance and possibly jail but you will be massive


I dont get this no AAS makes u more angry then any other, if your a mouthy pr!ck before you take tren your an even bigger mouthy pr!ck after... Just get people thinking that are super hard because they are on some gear and thinking there "bad manz" for kicking off... tbh its stupid.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> What was ure pct protocol then mate?
> 
> And how much of ure gains did u keep after pct? U said u gained 19lb during.
> 
> ...


Acne, surprisingly.. Only on my forearms and arms, but not bad, just a few pimples, 10 per arm maybe. I've NEVER had bad spots, but different for everyone.

PCT I went for 4500iu HCG (2 weeks post cycle), Nolva (ED) and A.dex (EOD). Also ran ROHM Labs PCT tabs (Nolva/Chlomid/Proviron/PT141 60mg Per Capsule) Once in AM once in PM. Everyday for 5 weeks, started them 2 weeks after last jab.

Didn't notice ANY loss of gains, however my weight did Halt, and wouldn't shift for a little while. Hope this helps, but these were my experiences. Cycle was over 10-12 weeks.


----------



## ricky. (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've been out of lifting for a couple years and lost training partners etc. Is there anyone who trains in or near North West London who wouldn't mind meeting up for some training. I struggle on my own and no longer known anyone into lifting etc


----------



## Mic123 (Jan 31, 2017)

Wat would you say would be better try test 150 wit test 400 or Decca 300 wit test 400 and dianabol 10 dianabol wit the 2 of them


----------

